# Open beta test: 4770/4890/5850/5870/5970 owners



## BAGZZlash (Jan 28, 2010)

I need more beta testers. I implemented extended voltage control options I need tested. There are several groups of testers I need:


4770/5770 users
I implemented L6788A voltage controller chip support (thanks to LKJask). Many 4770s and 5770s utilize this chip. So if you have a 4770 or a 5770 you wish to volt mod, give it a try.


4890 users
As 4890s use a VT1165 to control memory voltage, I implemented memory voltage modding capability for this card. Please try it out.


5850/5870/5970 users
GPU and RAM voltage modding should be available now. Please test it in detail.

Please note: *This software is beta. You use it more than ever at your own risk!*
Again, this software is beta. I need your test results. Please do not just use, be pleased if it works and remain quiet. Communicate! Thanks.
If you have overdrive enabled, please be sure to disable it before flashing any RBE modded BIOS.

Download the beta version here.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 28, 2010)

That does it, I'm moving (back) to the red team.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 28, 2010)

Could you _please_ be a little more specific?


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 28, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Could you _please_ be a little more specific?



LOL, sorry:

For the last 11+ years I have used nothing but nVidia cards, except a 9500 Pro in 2003.  In a few days I will be going back to ATI


----------



## human_error (Jan 28, 2010)

ooo nice - gonna try and test this now on my 5970  be back with results soon.

**edit**
when im trying to change the gpu voltage to 1.1625v (max voltage enabled in over volt tool) in the clock settings i am unable to save the bios - this seems to be linked to me only able to enter 4 numbers in the voltage value (not a big deal, but some users may hit it if trying to permenantly overvolt it to ATi recommended voltages) - i get an error screen saying "Unable to write clock settings. This may be due to illegal values set. - Debug information: 'WriteClockSettings' reported error".

**edit 2**

i can modify the memory registers on my gpu0 bios but the option is greyed out when trying to modify the gpu1 bios (not sure if that's intended or not - i assume not?)

here are the 2 stock bios i am trying to modify (the one ending B0 works with the memory registers, the one ending B1 does not).


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 28, 2010)

human_error said:


> **edit**
> when im trying to change the gpu voltage to 1.1625v (max voltage enabled in over volt tool) in the clock settings i am unable to save the bios - this seems to be linked to me only able to enter 4 numbers in the voltage value (not a big deal, but some users may hit it if trying to permenantly overvolt it to ATi recommended voltages) - i get an error screen saying "Unable to write clock settings. This may be due to illegal values set. - Debug information: 'WriteClockSettings' reported error".


Thanks. Should be a bug, I'll look into it.




human_error said:


> **edit 2**
> i can modify the memory registers on my gpu0 bios but the option is greyed out when trying to modify the gpu1 bios (not sure if that's intended or not - i assume not?)
> 
> here are the 2 stock bios i am trying to modify (the one ending B0 works with the memory registers, the one ending B1 does not).


Yeah, I noticed this before. Should be no bug. Apparently the second BIOS does not program the memory voltage controller as the first BIOS does the job. Are there three or four VT1165s on a 5970? I think all the memory chips are volt-controlled by just one VT1165.

But most important: Does the volt-mod work?


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 28, 2010)

would over volting the memory on the 4890 mean higher memory clocks? or just higher stable clocks overall? im going to try this now and report back, but i just wanted to know before i go ahead.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 28, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> would over volting the memory on the 4890 mean higher memory clocks? or just higher stable clocks overall? im going to try this now and report back, but i just wanted to know before i go ahead.



Higher memory voltage should grant higher memory clocks, yes.


----------



## human_error (Jan 28, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Thanks. Should be a bug, I'll look into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I noticed this before. Should be no bug. Apparently the second BIOS does not program the memory voltage controller as the first BIOS does the job. Are there three or four VT1165s on a 5970? I think all the memory chips are volt-controlled by just one VT1165.


There are 4 values on the 1st BIOS, so i assume there are 4.



BAGZZlash said:


> But most important: Does the volt-mod work?



Flashing the modified BIOSes now - i've changed the gpu and memory registers and the gpu voltage for 3D mode - i assume that's all i need to do?

**edit** 

just tried the card with modified volts and clocks, blue screened on windows start so i'll try it with just modified volts.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 28, 2010)

human_error said:


> There are 4 values on the 1st BIOS, so i assume there are 4.


No. These are the registers of _one_ controller chip. Counting both BIOSes, there are three times four values: The master BIOS and its GPU and memory registers and the slave BIOS with its GPU registers only.



human_error said:


> Flashing the modified BIOSes now - i've changed the gpu and memory registers and the gpu voltage for 3D mode - i assume that's all i need to do?


You should also match the power play information. The voltages there are kind of a "guideline value". The power play script requests these voltages from the controller and the controller delivers the closest approximation to that. (At least as far as I know.)


----------



## human_error (Jan 28, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> No. These are the registers of _one_ controller chip. Counting both BIOSes, there are three times four values: The master BIOS and its GPU and memory registers and the slave BIOS with its GPU registers only.
> 
> 
> You should also match the power play information. The voltages there are kind of a "guideline value". The power play script requests these voltages from the controller and the controller delivers the closest approximation to that. (At least as far as I know.)



Right - im going to test now with only voltage changes - bios0 has all memory registers set to 1.15v and both bioses have the highest gpu register value modified to 1.162 as well as the voltage in the clock/voltage section (i assume this is the powerplay section) changed to match the new registry value. Testing now, brb.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 28, 2010)

human_error said:


> Right - im going to test now with only voltage changes - bios0 has all memory registers set to 1.15v and both bioses have the highest gpu register value modified to 1.162 as well as the voltage in the clock/voltage section (i assume this is the powerplay section) changed to match the new registry value. Testing now, brb.



Yeah, that's the stuff!


----------



## human_error (Jan 28, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Yeah, that's the stuff!



blue screened again on windows boot - i noticed significant display corruption as it started to load my desktop - i'll give her a go with diff volts again but i'll only change the volts a little bit as opposed to max overvolt spec, to see if there's an instability there.

**edit**

just tried to change the gpu register 0x18 (4th one available) to 1.162 (to match the value in the powerplay - whenever i enter 1.162 or 1.1620, click ok then return to the register values it has changed to 1.1625 (which is the max value in overvolt, but can't be matched to the powerplay voltage settings as it is to 4 sig figs after the decimal which cant be saved in powerplay options at the moment) - are the values you can enter there limited to certain voltage multipliers? - * nevermind, i tested and can see it is linked to certain voltage multipliers*


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 28, 2010)

human_error said:


> blue screened again on windows boot - i noticed significant display corruption as it started to load my desktop - i'll give her a go with diff volts again but i'll only change the volts a little bit as opposed to max overvolt spec, to see if there's an instability there.



Wait. You flashed using WinFlash, after success you rebooted, noticed display corruption during boot and then windows crashed into a blue screen. Right?



human_error said:


> just tried to change the gpu register 0x18 (4th one available) to 1.162 (to match the value in the powerplay - whenever i enter 1.162 or 1.1620, click ok then return to the register values it has changed to 1.1625 (which is the max value in overvolt, but can't be matched to the powerplay voltage settings as it is to 4 sig figs after the decimal which cant be saved in powerplay options at the moment) - are the values you can enter there limited to certain voltage multipliers?


Yeah. Both values (i.e. those for the registers and those in the power play table) are saved using different formula. The register value is saved in one byte, so it's accuracy/granularity is limited. RBE automatically fits the user's input to this "grid" and matches the input to the closest legal value.


----------



## human_error (Jan 28, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Wait. You flashed using WinFlash, after success you rebooted, noticed display corruption during boot and then windows crashed into a blue screen. Right?



No - im using atiflash in a win98 boot partition on my usb stick (cmd only). the only voltages i am modifying are the full speed 3d voltages (which the card does briefly run on windows startup), so that i don't cause instability when in the BIOS so i dont have to get my spare card out. my overdrive is unlocked but disabled at the moment and i'm on the cat 10.1 release drivers.



BAGZZlash said:


> Yeah. Both values (i.e. those for the registers and those in the power play table) are saved using different formula. The register value is saved in one byte, so it's accuracy/granularity is limited. RBE automatically fits the user's input to this "grid" and matches the input to the closest legal value.



ahh fair enough - i'll now test with the values in both at 1.15 which is one of the few values which matches nicely with the limitation of how many figures can be saved in powerplay, hopefully this will work.

**edit**

still bluescreening on windows startup  Only thing i can test now is with only changing the gpu volts or only the memory registries - if you want i can do that? otherwise i've tested at stock clocks and settings other than the voltages, and i'm using voltages i know the card is happy with so im not sure what more i can do.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 28, 2010)

human_error said:


> when im trying to change the gpu voltage to 1.1625v (max voltage enabled in over volt tool) in the clock settings i am unable to save the bios - this seems to be linked to me only able to enter 4 numbers in the voltage value (not a big deal, but some users may hit it if trying to permenantly overvolt it to ATi recommended voltages) - i get an error screen saying "Unable to write clock settings. This may be due to illegal values set. - Debug information: 'WriteClockSettings' reported error".


Fixed that issue. Uploaded the new file so the download link in the first post is up-to-date. Download this new version.



human_error said:


> Only thing i can test now is with only changing the gpu volts or only the memory registries - if you want i can do that?


Would be lovely. Maybe you can test both seperately in order to use the method of elimination to find out what causes the problem. Many thanks.


----------



## human_error (Jan 28, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Fixed that issue. Uploaded the new file so the download link in the first post is up-to-date. Download this new version.



New issue: it accepts my values and saves however when re-loading a modified file it has rounded the value so instead of 1.1625 it is 1.163 - not sure if that's due to limitations in the bios for the number of values you can store there or if it is another bug.



BAGZZlash said:


> Would be lovely. Maybe you can test both seperately in order to use the method of elimination to find out what causes the problem. Many thanks.



Okies - testing with GPU voltage changes only (powerplay and registry changes) - memory remains the same.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 28, 2010)

'll give this a go : ]


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 28, 2010)

human_error said:


> New issue: it accepts my values and saves however when re-loading a modified file it has rounded the value so instead of 1.1625 it is 1.163 - not sure if that's due to limitations in the bios for the number of values you can store there or if it is another bug.



No, that's about the fix. Three decimal places is the maximum precision, so the entered value becomes "rounded" to this.



human_error said:


> Okies - testing with GPU voltage changes only (powerplay and registry changes) - memory remains the same.


Looking forward to the results.


----------



## human_error (Jan 28, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> No, that's about the fix. Three decimal places is the maximum precision, so the entered value becomes "rounded" to this.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the results.



woo! the memory works great - changed the values to 1.15, rebooted and it's working great - my overvolt tool is reporting the correct voltage has been set.

I had a blue screen with the gpu registry and powerplay values both changed - will now test with just the powerplay voltages changed to see if it is the registry for gpu voltages causing the problem.

**edit**

now this is very interesting - with the regestries for both memory and gpu changed to new values it is working fine - the problem seems to be with me changing the gpu voltage in the powerplay options. Just booted with 1.15v on memory, 1.1625v on gpus and the overvolt tool is reporting that the correct values have been set. Ive just run some benchmarks with only the regestry power values for the memory and gpu changed (ie nothing in the powerplay section changed) and it is using the correct voltage values - since i only changed the highest voltage setting for the gpu it only uses the higher voltages when in 3d mode, otherwise it runs normally. Since the bluescreens seem to be originating from the changes to the voltage value in powerplay i would suggest disabling the voltage options there for 5970 users at least, as the registry values do the same job without bluescreening.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 28, 2010)

Huh. That's interesting, pleasant and curious. Could you test what happens if the powerplay voltage is changed but not exactly to the register value? For example, use 1.1625V for the register and, say, 1.17V for the powerplay setting. Still bluescreen?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 28, 2010)

Seems to of locked up after I got it to look for winflash,it found it but now its been doing nothing for 5 minutes, when I mouse over I get the loading wheel ( win 7)

Has it crashed or is this normal and it just takes a bit?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 28, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Seems to of locked up after I got it to look for winflash,it found it but now its been doing nothing for 5 minutes, when I mouse over I get the loading wheel ( win 7)
> 
> Has it crashed or is this normal and it just takes a bit?



Takes a while. Just cancel and browse to the file.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 28, 2010)

Seems I'm not having much luck, telling me there is no ATI card to be found now : [


----------



## human_error (Jan 28, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Huh. That's interesting, pleasant and curious. Could you test what happens if the powerplay voltage is changed but not exactly to the register value? For example, use 1.1625V for the register and, say, 1.17V for the powerplay setting. Still bluescreen?



took the working bios with the modified regestries, changed the 3d voltage in powerplay to 1.17v (not the same as regestry value) and it BSOD - exactly the same as before, i notice some graphics corruption on the welcome screen (the blue background one for windows 7) and then it BSODs.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 28, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Seems I'm not having much luck, telling me there is no ATI card to be found now : [



Use GPU-Z to extract and save the BIOS first. Load it into RBE afterwards. Use WinFlash or better ATIFlash for flashing the BIOS then.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 28, 2010)

human_error said:


> took the working bios with the modified regestries, changed the 3d voltage in powerplay to 1.17v (not the same as regestry value) and it BSOD - exactly the same as before, i notice some graphics corruption on the welcome screen (the blue background one for windows 7) and then it BSODs.



So without changing the powerplay table it works, even with GPU and memory registers changed? Does it work with changed powerplay settings and _unchanged_ registers?


----------



## human_error (Jan 28, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> So without changing the powerplay table it works, even with GPU and memory registers changed?
> 
> *Yes.*
> 
> ...



answers in quote


----------



## The_Soviet87 (Jan 28, 2010)

I would be willing to test, i have Tri-Fire 5850's that i have been dying to add a little more voltage on rather than being limited in AB.


----------



## human_error (Jan 28, 2010)

Right, i have just tested with only changing the voltage value in the powerplay section - blue screen. It definately does not like that value being changed.

I've been testing with only changing the values in the regestries and it's working perfectly by changing those, so i'm happy


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 28, 2010)

The_Soviet87 said:


> I would be willing to test, i have Tri-Fire 5850's that i have been dying to add a little more voltage on rather than being limited in AB.



Well then, what stops you?


----------



## The_Soviet87 (Jan 28, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Well then, what stops you?



Lol, i am currently trapped at work until 3:15pm, what is the range of voltage operation that you can modify, from the lowest to highest? I have little experience doing this, but i have my laptop on stand by that i could communicate on this forum actively while it was being done.


----------



## scamps (Jan 28, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Well then, what stops you?



I´m still at work, too. Is there anything special you would like to be tested after human_errors report?


----------



## scamps (Jan 28, 2010)

I am very proud to present the first OC-bios for 5850

FLASHED WITH YOUR OUTSTANDING WORK!

BAGZZlash, you made it!​

Force3D HD 5850 / Win 7 64-bit / driver 10.1

Tried it with 5850-Asus-bios first. (Edit: ...deleted - see #44)


Took the 5870-Asus-bios afterwards:

Step 1:




Step 2:




*NOTHING else to change!!! I didn´t even reinstall the drivers!*

Step 3:
stored bios and flashed it 

Idle:




Load:




Vantage:




DONE! BAGZZlash, you are the best!​
*IMPORTANT: Do not change / overwrite the voltage (only the clocks!) in clock info 00!!!
Hint from Zoork: use same ram-clocks on clock info 00 + 04 + 05 with multi-display-setups!!!*


----------



## The_Soviet87 (Jan 28, 2010)

How good is the OC?


----------



## scamps (Jan 28, 2010)

The_Soviet87 said:


> How good is the OC?



Try it on yourself - your card is different from mine


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 28, 2010)

scamps said:


> I am very proud to present the first OC-bios for 5850
> 
> FLASHED WITH YOUR OUTSTANDING WORK!
> 
> ...



You're very welcome... 

Still waiting for 4770 GPU voltage and 4890 memory voltage modding testers!


----------



## The_Soviet87 (Jan 28, 2010)

scamps said:


> Try it on yourself - your card is different from mine




Can you go higher on the voltages in the bios? I can get 1060mhz core/ 1200 memory at 1.35v, i would like to try 1.4 or 1.45, and a slight boost to memory voltage as well, maybe 0.15-0.30v


----------



## scamps (Jan 28, 2010)

The_Soviet87 said:


> Can you go higher on the voltages in the bios? I can get 1060mhz core/ 1200 memory at 1.35v, i would like to try 1.4 or 1.45, and a slight boost to memory voltage as well, maybe 0.15-0.30v



Stop writing & start testing & flashing!


----------



## The_Soviet87 (Jan 28, 2010)

scamps said:


> Stop writing & start testing & flashing!




I would, but i am at work.... I have been following this thread all morning, getting familiar with RBE, i just wanted to know if you could do that, because this is the first thing i am going to do when i get home.


----------



## scamps (Jan 28, 2010)

the highest value to enter seems to be 2,7375 - but definitely not with my card


----------



## The_Soviet87 (Jan 28, 2010)

scamps said:


> the highest value to enter seems to be 2,7375 - but definitely not with my card



so 2.7375V? If so that i nice, not with my card either!!!


----------



## scamps (Jan 28, 2010)

Also good to know: ATI Overdrive still works


----------



## scamps (Jan 28, 2010)

Gave the 5850-Asus-Bios another try after a hint of Zoork and some investigations with Ox1974 @forumdeluxx.de. Now I am sure RBE works with 5850-bios too without problems:

Step 1:




Step 2 (also without w1zzard - entered directly) :




saved, flashed - 





*IMPORTANT: Do not change / overwrite the voltage (only the clocks!) in clock info 00!!!
Hint from Zoork: use same ram-clocks on clock info 00 + 04 + 05 with multi-display-setups!!!*


----------



## jaredpace (Jan 28, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Thanks. Should be a bug, I'll look into it.
> Yeah, I noticed this before. Should be no bug. Apparently the second BIOS does not program the memory voltage controller as the first BIOS does the job. Are there three or four VT1165s on a 5970? I think all the memory chips are volt-controlled by just one VT1165.



I think there are 3 VT1165MF's on a 5970, and the one marked U75 controls slave vrms altering VDDCI 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/EAH5970/images/front_full.jpg


----------



## scamps (Jan 28, 2010)

jaredpace said:


> I think there are 3 VT1165MF's on a 5970, and the one marked U75 controls slave vrms altering VDDCI
> 
> ...



could you please resize your pic?


----------



## p$YcHo (Jan 28, 2010)

Great Work BAGZZlash !!! 

I've flashed my 2 HD5870 and it works absolutly fine ! I've flashed GPU 1000 / MEM 1250 @ 1,2V GPU... Everthing works, the cards switch between 2D Mode and 3D Mode without any Problems...


----------



## jaredpace (Jan 28, 2010)

scamps said:


> could you please resize your pic?



Haha!  Sure, no problem, I thought it auto-resized...  BTW, Thank you BagZZlash


----------



## Aznboy1993 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi, thanks for this! I've been using RBE to edit my BIOS to further my overclocks on my 4890s. The only problem is that I do not see a voltage editor for the memory? I am certain I have VT1165. I  checked on it and I can mod my core voltages but NOT with RBE for some strange reason if I change the voltage of the last hex string it doesnt work. Any suggestions?


----------



## VuurVOS (Jan 28, 2010)

Aznboy1993 said:


> Hi, thanks for this! I've been using RBE to edit my BIOS to further my overclocks on my 4890s. The only problem is that I do not see a voltage editor for the memory? I am certain I have VT1165. I  checked on it and I can mod my core voltages but NOT with RBE for some strange reason if I change the voltage of the last hex string it doesnt work. Any suggestions?



Did you download the latest beta from the starters post? Which bios do you use? The default ATI HD4890 bios?

@the others
Did your memory overclock increase when the mem voltage is increased?


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 28, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Seems I'm not having much luck, telling me there is no ATI card to be found now : [


Its not seeing my 4890 either.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 28, 2010)

Aznboy1993 said:


> Hi, thanks for this! I've been using RBE to edit my BIOS to further my overclocks on my 4890s. The only problem is that I do not see a voltage editor for the memory? I am certain I have VT1165. I  checked on it and I can mod my core voltages but NOT with RBE for some strange reason if I change the voltage of the last hex string it doesnt work. Any suggestions?



Could you please post you BIOS?


----------



## VuurVOS (Jan 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Its not seeing my 4890 either.


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1738978&postcount=26


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 28, 2010)

VuurVOS said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1738978&postcount=26


That fixed her. Very nice little setup you got. 
Mine is saying that I dont have one of my power connectors hooked up. Anyone else have that?


----------



## VuurVOS (Jan 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Mine is saying that I dont have one of my power connectors hooked up. Anyone else have that?



Its just an error message text what you get when the power connector isn't connected.


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 28, 2010)

Both mine are connected and I still have the error.


----------



## VuurVOS (Jan 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Both mine are connected and I still have the error.


It isn't a error message, just the message you will get when the cables aren't connected.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Both mine are connected and I still have the error.



Are you serious?
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1622969#post1622969


----------



## dalingrin (Jan 28, 2010)

Does "support" extend to the Mobility HD 5000 series? Specifically, Mobility HD 5830

I am hoping to do some voltage tweaks when I get the laptop next week.


----------



## VuurVOS (Jan 28, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Are you serious?
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1622969#post1622969



Maybe its a good idea to remove the power cable error text field? People don't edit the default power error message. How oft do you remove your power cable to see the error message?


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 28, 2010)

Ahhh. I see, thank you.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 28, 2010)

dalingrin said:


> Does "support" extend to the Mobility HD 5000 series? Specifically, Mobility HD 5830
> 
> I am hoping to do some voltage tweaks when I get the laptop next week.


Honestly: Don't know, sorry. I don't know that BIOS. But be sure to send me a copy of it, please.



VuurVOS said:


> Maybe its a good idea to remove the power cable error text field? People don't edit the default power error message. How oft do you remove your power cable to see the error message? :


You mean compared to the number of times I got asked about this cable error message display? Maybe that's really good advice...


----------



## Aznboy1993 (Jan 28, 2010)

yes i have 1.23 the latest beta that i just downloaded today from the official site. i am using the official stock gigabyte bios for this card here. it still no working...  please help i cant seem to get a stable 1000mhz core clock and i want to increase memory voltage too! thank you!


----------



## viewsonic (Jan 28, 2010)

Quick question: for adding more volts to memory, do I have to modify the same "0x18" square under Memory registers or is it another one to be modified?

Thanks!


----------



## bloodmaster (Jan 28, 2010)

*5850 fan control*

I just try 1.24 beta RBE in asus 5850 bios and voltage control works fine *BUT* the fan control dosnt work at all in both TRANFER FUCTION and LOOK UP TABLE.


----------



## Aznboy1993 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nvm. I got it to work. Seemed like I downloaded the wrong version  BUT I still cannot change my voltages!!! The default for 0x18 is 1.35 but when i change it to 1.4 and flash it stays at 1.35v and my clocks cannot move (ie. i cannot overclock or downclock). any suggestions?


----------



## VuurVOS (Jan 29, 2010)

Aznboy1993 said:


> Nvm. I got it to work. Seemed like I downloaded the wrong version  BUT I still cannot change my voltages!!! The default for 0x18 is 1.35 but when i change it to 1.4 and flash it stays at 1.35v and my clocks cannot move (ie. i cannot overclock or downclock). any suggestions?



Can you post your bios on the forum?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 29, 2010)

scamps said:


> Is there anything special you would like to be tested after human_errors report?


Indeed. I still need to know if it causes as BSOD on bootup if the voltage _registers_ remain unchanged but the _powerplay_ voltages are changed only. Could you try that?


----------



## Darkasantion (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm using this particular BIOS ATI BIOS Version 0.12.014

Happy to see that I now can change my voltages on the memory aswell and going to try that out tonight 

If I want to change the Vmem during 3D Load I need the 0x18 register? Because my 0x15 shows the highest number which is 1.15.

Odd thing is though that GPU registers shows 1.15 aswell on 0x15, yet on 0x18 it shows 1.175. So which one do I need to adjust if I want to increase the voltage to the memory on mycard during load? 0x15 or 0x18? Guessing it's 0x15 but want to be sure before I fry my card hehe


----------



## Astennu (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice !! I will give it a go with my HD5850. Lets see if we can get that memory up a notch 

I tried to edit a 5850 and 5870 bios:

With the 5850 bios i dont see memory voltage controll is this correct ? I'm currently running a 5870 bios in a 5850. So for now i will edit the 5870 bios:

Then i have a question:

You have the Memory Registers:

0x15 = 1.15
0x16 = 1.1
0x17 = 1.0
0x18 = 0.95

GPU Registers:

0x15 = 1.15
0x16 = 0.95
0x17 = 1.0625
0x18 = 1.1625

But how are they linked ? With the 4890 they where linked to GPU Voltages that you could select in the voltage drop down box. But i dont get eny options when i open a drop down box. How do i know what profile i'm changing ? Because i only want to upp the 3D voltages for now. I think this is the 0x15 register but it also could be the 0x18. And the voltages are strange 0x18 is high for GPU but low for mem. Are they linked 1:1 ? I'm a bit confused here. And i dont want to take unnecessary risks. So i want to understand how i should interpret this.


----------



## scamps (Jan 29, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Indeed. I still need to know if it causes as BSOD on bootup if the voltage _registers_ remain unchanged but the _powerplay_ voltages are changed only. Could you try that?



Sure, if you tell me what to do - or even send me the bios for it


----------



## VuurVOS (Jan 29, 2010)

Darkasantion said:


> I'm using this particular BIOS ATI BIOS Version 0.12.014
> 
> Happy to see that I now can change my voltages on the memory aswell and going to try that out tonight
> 
> ...


Nice to see you here. I am not so sure how it works. Can you look in gpu-z which memory voltage value you see when idling and stressing?


----------



## Darkasantion (Jan 29, 2010)

VuurVOS said:


> Nice to see you here. I am not so sure how it works. Can you look in gpu-z which memory voltage value you see when idling and stressing?



Sure, voltages when stressed(using GPU-Z 0.38) is 1.15V(VDDCI reports that) and during idle it's also 1.15V. Vcore is 1.1625Vcore during load, and when trying to idle it's 1.0625V or 1.1625V as the card keeps switching between 400Mhz and 850Mhz. Most likely due to my dual display setup 

Also nice to see Astennu reports the same voltages as me, so it's common

Will try to get the card to 157/400 clocks during low 2D power play to see what the card will do in terms of voltages, as 0x18 and 0x15 are still valid options. Vcore of 1.1625 could be 1.15 or 1.175 in the BIOS 

[EDIT]
Alright, 2D low power clocks are indeed 1.0625Vcore and 1.1Vmem on 157/400 Mhz.

So that means that 0x17 is for 2D idle on Vcore and 0x16 for 2D Idle Vmem.....
Hmm, very odd, or shouldn't we lock at these registers as linked? That might solve the "issue" of not beeing able of linking GPU registers with Memory registers!


----------



## Astennu (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah its confusing. It seems you need to change 0x18 for the core and 0x15 for the memory. But somehow that does not feel right. I will look into it.

(BTW a friend of my tried a XFX 5770 but no voltage control there yet. But thats the same as in the first post)


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 29, 2010)

Darkasantion said:


> If I want to change the Vmem during 3D Load I need the 0x18 register? Because my 0x15 shows the highest number which is 1.15.
> 
> Odd thing is though that GPU registers shows 1.15 aswell on 0x15, yet on 0x18 it shows 1.175. So which one do I need to adjust if I want to increase the voltage to the memory on mycard during load? 0x15 or 0x18? Guessing it's 0x15 but want to be sure before I fry my card hehe





Astennu said:


> Nice !! I will give it a go with my HD5850. Lets see if we can get that memory up a notch
> 
> But how are they linked ? With the 4890 they where linked to GPU Voltages that you could select in the voltage drop down box. But i dont get eny options when i open a drop down box. How do i know what profile i'm changing ? Because i only want to upp the 3D voltages for now. I think this is the 0x15 register but it also could be the 0x18. And the voltages are strange 0x18 is high for GPU but low for mem. Are they linked 1:1 ? I'm a bit confused here. And i dont want to take unnecessary risks. So i want to understand how i should interpret this.


Thanks to both of you in advance. But this is something for you to try out. I can't know that.
But as I wrote before: I suppose the voltages the VT1165 is programmed with are in a pool of voltages the chip can deliver henceforward. If a voltage is requested, the chip delivers the one out of its pool that is closest to the requested one. If this holds, the order of the voltages in the registers doesn't matter. If you wish to increase the voltage on load, simply increase the highest value. Same holds for undervolting during 2D.
Again: This is something for you to research. Have fun! 



scamps said:


> Sure, if you tell me what to do - or even send me the bios for it


Simply take your original BIOS, leave any voltage registers unchanged and just change some of the powerplay voltages. Save, flash, reboot. Post results.


----------



## Astennu (Jan 29, 2010)

Is there a tool where i can see the memory voltage? 

With GPU-Z i can only see the GPU Voltage. And if not i will just get my multimeter


----------



## Darkasantion (Jan 29, 2010)

Astennu said:


> Is there a tool where i can see the memory voltage?
> 
> With GPU-Z i can only see the GPU Voltage. And if not i will just get my multimeter


Get GPU-Z 0.38 and look at VDDCI, that's, or atleast I that is, Vmem 

And BAGZZlash, will try that theory out then tonight, hope it works


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 29, 2010)

Astennu said:


> BTW a friend of my tried a XFX 5770 but no voltage control there yet. But thats the same as in the first post.



Sorry, voltage modding on 5750s and 5770s isn't very likely to be supported any soon. The voltage controller chips these cards utilize are not even confirmed to be programmable. If so, noone knows, how, because there are no publicly available datasheets for these chips.


----------



## bloodmaster (Jan 29, 2010)

Darkasantion said:


> Get GPU-Z 0.38 and look at VDDCI, that's, or atleast I that is, Vmem
> 
> And BAGZZlash, will try that theory out then tonight, hope it works



There is no VDDCI in my 5850 with asus bios...


----------



## bloodmaster (Jan 29, 2010)

I mod my asus 5850 bios with voltage up and i change the 2d freq so i solved flickering display when i have both monitor and lcd tv connected.

Is anyway to make fan control work ?


----------



## Astennu (Jan 29, 2010)

I also have a 5850 and i dont see the VDDCI. 
How i'm starting to wonder if the memory voltage is programmable on a 5850.

I took my multi meter i have found the GPU voltage: 0.95v 2d and 1.2 full load with furmark.

But have not found the memory yet. I have found something that reads 1.6v but that seems to high. + its the same in 2D and 3D Load.


----------



## Astennu (Jan 29, 2010)

Update:

Found a voltage that was switching 1.118 windows. Boot 1.13x And 3D 1.152.

I changed 0x18 for the GPU that worked. But the 0x15 for the memory did not.

I dont think 5850's have the ability to program memory voltage. I dont even know i i got the right measuring point. And 5850's bios files dont have memory registers. 

So it seems thats 5870/5970 but i dont know for sure.

Next i'm going to test if the Fan control works. Last time it did not have effect.


----------



## theorw (Jan 29, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> I need more beta testers. I implemented extended voltage control options I need tested. There are several groups of testers I need:
> 
> 
> 4770 users
> ...





U should know that EVERY 5770 reference design uses L6788A controller so u shoudl ask for their help too!Too bad mine is dead and i was RMA'd with a non reference design.


----------



## scamps (Jan 29, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> ...
> Simply take your original BIOS, leave any voltage registers unchanged and just change some of the powerplay voltages. Save, flash, reboot. Post results.



you mean to change the voltages under clock infos? You know, that there is no other voltage, but only a "---" available?


----------



## Darkasantion (Jan 29, 2010)

Right, changed 0x18 on the GPU towards 1.274 Vcore, and changed the memory towards 1.2V instead of 1.15V. Furthermore clocks are changed to 1025/1300 on the 3D clocks, these are 24/7 safe clocks, tested them alot, so certain those are stable as a rock 
Don't know if steps of +0.025V are possible on the memory, but I do know Vcore increases in steeps of ~0.0125V, so took 1.2V as Registers shows that steps of 0.05V are possible


----------



## Astennu (Jan 29, 2010)

Darkasantion said:


> Right, changed 0x18 on the GPU towards 1.274 Vcore, and changed the memory towards 1.2V instead of 1.15V. Furthermore clocks are changed to 1025/1300 on the 3D clocks, these are 24/7 safe clocks, tested them alot, so certain those are stable as a rock
> Don't know if steps of +0.025V are possible on the memory, but I do know Vcore increases in steeps of ~0.0125V, so took 1.2V as Registers shows that steps of 0.05V are possible



Do you have a 5870 ?

I did testing on my 5850:

0x15 = 1.2
0x16 = 1.15
0x17 = 1.1
0x18 = 1.0

I did not see any changes when monitoring voltages with the multimeter Also my OC did not improve. So i think mem voltage control is a no go for 5850 cards.

I also tested fan control i changed tmax from 100 to 85. But it did not work. Fan speed was the same as before.


----------



## Darkasantion (Jan 29, 2010)

Astennu said:


> Do you have a 5870 ?
> 
> I did testing on my 5850:
> 
> ...


Yes I do have a 5870, yet a bit stuck on how to flash again, made a little CD a while ago to flash the new rom into the card, yet now I've lost that CD so need to make a new one, yet don't know how I did it  So need to solve that issue first.

Solved, trying a flash now, made a backup of the original BIOS juist in case this backfires, and an extra VGA card is nearby, but hopefully it's going to work right away


----------



## Astennu (Jan 29, 2010)

Darkasantion said:


> Yes I do have a 5870, yet a bit stuck on how to flash again, made a little CD a while ago to flash the new rom into the card, yet now I've lost that CD so need to make a new one, yet don't know how I did it  So need to solve that issue first.
> 
> Solved, trying a flash now, made a backup of the original BIOS juist in case this backfires, and an extra VGA card is nearby, but hopefully it's going to work right away



I downloaded a tool from hp. With that tool you can make a bootable USB Stick. Just like the old FDD. I flash with that  But i dont know the link anymore.

Its called: HP Windows Format Utility For USB Drive key. (SP27608.exe)

Anyway for the 5850. GPU Voltage works just change 0x18. But Fan and Mem are a non go over here. 

Is the Fan control working for HD5870 cards ? If you change the Tmax to like 80c. It should go way faster. Over here it does not.


----------



## Darkasantion (Jan 29, 2010)

And somehow I now get an image into the CD, yet it now says during boot now boot loader :S Help please, used WINImage to create a Floppy image of 2.88Mb with ATIflash and the BIOS's on it, yet no go  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 29, 2010)

scamps said:


> you mean to change the voltages under clock infos? You know, that there is no other voltage, but only a "---" available?
> 
> [url]http://www.abload.de/thumb/15aof.jpg[/url]



Exactly. Just delete the dashes and enter a voltage near the ones in the registers (like 1.07 or something like that).


----------



## cbupdd (Jan 29, 2010)

If you have problems on getting dos, and if you have a win 98 cd, you have the solution. Boot the win98 instalation, exit, and you have dos. If you have a sata hdd, you will have to use a pendrive, or similar, and put on it the atiflash files.
---
I currently have an asus 4770 formula, it has a different voltage regulator (I supose), and the previous rbe already works. (Previous rbe also works with sapphire f***ing blue edition).


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 29, 2010)

bloodmaster said:


> There is no VDDCI in my 5850 with asus bios...



Indeed, 5850 BIOSes have only one VT1165 programming sequence. Is there anyone around who can confirm that 5850s carry only one VT1165?


----------



## scamps (Jan 29, 2010)

scamps said:


> you mean to change the voltages under clock infos? You know, that there is no other voltage, but only a "---" available?
> ...





BAGZZlash said:


> Exactly. Just delete the dashes and enter a voltage near the ones in the registers (like 1.07 or something like that).



Did two tests in the meantime:







both result in a standard 400/900 @1V without any regulation by the driver, but without bsods too



BAGZZlash said:


> Indeed, 5850 BIOSes have only one VT1165 programming sequence. Is there anyone around who can confirm that 5850s carry only one VT1165?



if the second VT1165 would be necessary to regulate the vram-voltage I would understand why my 5850 @5870-bios does not react on a higher memory voltage at all. 1,20 V instead of 1,15 V results in no higher possible clocks. Approx. 1360 is still the max.


Edit: w1zzard´s reviews of 5870 + 5850 tell of 1 VT1165 (5850) and 2 VT1165 (5870)
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ATI/Radeon_HD_5870/4.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_5850/4.html


----------



## Astennu (Jan 29, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Indeed, 5850 BIOSes have only one VT1165 programming sequence. Is there anyone around who can confirm that 5850s carry only one VT1165?



I think i can:











It seems there is only one on the back of the card.



scamps said:


> Did two tests in the meantime:
> 
> [url]http://www.abload.de/thumb/t1919r.jpg[/url][url]http://www.abload.de/thumb/t2n3wc.jpg[/url]
> 
> ...



Yeah same here. No mem voltage control for the 5850  i knew there was a reason to use a other pcb on the 5850.

Now i have another reason to buy a 5970 ^^


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 29, 2010)

scamps said:


> if the second VT1165 would be necessary to regulate the vram-voltage I would understand why my 5850 @5870-bios does not react on a higher memory voltage at all. 1,20 V instead of 1,15 V results in no higher possible clocks. Approx. 1360 is still the max.



I'm pretty sure that's the case. Thank you!


----------



## Darkasantion (Jan 29, 2010)

Good news and bad news....

Good news is that on a HD5870 0x15 RBE does change the Vmem, it's working here, and now running on 1.2V. Yay!

Bad news is that I can't get the HD5870 to change core-voltages over the BIOS. Tried both 0x15 and 0x18 with 1.275Vcore and nothing changed there at all. After that tried 0x15 and 0x18 together, yet again no result.... Even worse, if I alter the core and memory speed towards 1025/1300 it doesn't apply these clocks in Windows, so somehow RBE isn't reading/adressing the right spot somehow  

But lucky I have MSI Afterburner, so now I just apply 1.724Vcore and 1030/1300Mhz using that tool, yet I now have the memory on 1.2V 

What's even stranger is the fact that the card is running on 1.125Vcore if I just run it on the clocks the BIOS has registered in the first place, without MSI Afterburner applying an overclock, so there might be another registerpool we're not seeing or adressing


----------



## bloodmaster (Jan 29, 2010)

BAGZZlash is there any progress to make fan control work for 58xx bios?

I have try both TRANFER FUCTION and LOOK UP TABLE by changing values but no affect in real world.

Thank you for your excellent work on RBE.


----------



## scamps (Jan 29, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the case. Thank you!



Gerne! 

If you need other tests let me know - I have to play with my liquid cooling now


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 29, 2010)

bloodmaster said:


> BAGZZlash is there any progress to make fan control work for 58xx bios?



No, not working there right now.


----------



## Aznboy1993 (Jan 29, 2010)

viewsonic said:


> Quick question: for adding more volts to memory, do I have to modify the same "0x18" square under Memory registers or is it another one to be modified?
> 
> Thanks!



Sure can! Here is my stock video BIOS for my card, it is in an attached zip file. Could you guys mind editing it and changing the core voltage to 1.4v and the memory to the max safe 24/7 voltage.


----------



## Darkasantion (Jan 30, 2010)

Right, flashed BIOS again, clocks are now increased to 900/1300Mhz stock, with 1.2V on the Memory in Register 0x15, yet clock voltage is not responding towards the changes I made in the BIOS. Any idea why not?


----------



## viper-dsl (Jan 30, 2010)

Okay, I own an PC 5870 LCS and so i was very happy to get RBE 1.24beta. I changed my Voltage to 1,225 volts unter Pressure and so, i get 1000 mhz cpu. I think that it would be enough. I used an ASUS bios. It works very fine.


----------



## Darkasantion (Jan 30, 2010)

viper-dsl said:


> Okay, I own an PC 5870 LCS and so i was very happy to get RBE 1.24beta. I changed my Voltage to 1,225 volts unter Pressure and so, i get 1000 mhz cpu. I think that it would be enough. I used an ASUS bios. It works very fine.


Could you maybe provide a link towards the BIOS you used on the techpowerup BIOS section, and also tell em which of the following registers you altered for the 1.225V? I tried both 0x15 and 0x18 which didn't change a thing for me sadly


----------



## viper-dsl (Jan 30, 2010)

i used that bios here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=244126 and i changed the 0x18 and the clock info 00, it works fine for me. ( thanks to scamps ( am member of hardwareluxx ) )


----------



## 1keith1 (Jan 31, 2010)

I tried the 1.24beta and i got a working bios of 725/1205 with all mem clocks at 1205, I did leave core voltage and speeds at stock though but i am glad this has fixed my flickering issue and there is no longer a need for a profile in CCC!


----------



## nuno_p (Jan 31, 2010)

HI,i have a Powercolor HD 4770 1st version and the rbe continue the same like version 1.22 or 1.23.

I just can raise the voltage until 1v, after that the sistem would recognize de videocard or just stay iqual like original bios.


----------



## Logikos (Feb 4, 2010)

The voltage increases seem to be working from my testing on the 58xx cards.. I assume it works on 5xxx cards as such.

nuno_p:  I'm not sure I understand your post completely, but I will try.  

You should download the 1.24 version of RBE.

Then, (if it is similar for the 4770 as it is the 5 series) , then you will want to use the GPU register button and change the 'highest' voltage setting there to your desired voltage.

Though, there is a limit to how high you can just raise the voltage I'm sure without problems, so you might be at limit, I am really not familiar with the 4770 in this regard.


----------



## nuno_p (Feb 4, 2010)

Like i said on the other topic: 

"I tried again to change registers and now i can reach 1.1v but not more than that.

better than nothing. 

Edit: in msi afterburner i can raise until 1.2v."

I hope you understand the problem now.


----------



## 0xe0 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi there! I got a BSOD at startup (win7 x64, videocard Sapphire 5970 OC) with following config (slave edited same as a master):



and I *can`t * download  beta version here!


----------



## Logikos (Feb 4, 2010)

0xe0 said:


> and I *can`t * download  beta version here!



Yeah I noticed that, but it looked like the 1.24 RBE was modified in Feb, so I figured it must be the latest.. but maybe it isn't.  Bagz?


----------



## 0xe0 (Feb 5, 2010)

Logikos said:


> Yeah I noticed that, but it looked like the 1.24 RBE was modified in Feb, so I figured it must be the latest.. but maybe it isn't.  Bagz?



RBE 1.24 (Feb 2, 2010) used, but how can i get latest version of RBE to test?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Feb 5, 2010)

Logikos said:


> Yeah I noticed that, but it looked like the 1.24 RBE was modified in Feb, so I figured it must be the latest.. but maybe it isn't.  Bagz?





0xe0 said:


> RBE 1.24 (Feb 2, 2010) used, but how can i get latest version of RBE to test?



Don't you think RBE v1.24 is a more recent version than v1.24beta? I took the beta offline so noone get this mixed up. Just download the official v1.24 release and be happy!


----------



## 0xe0 (Feb 5, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Don't you think RBE v1.24 is a more recent version than v1.24beta? I took the beta offline so noone get this mixed up. Just download the official v1.24 release and be happy!



Official 1.24 can not make me happy :shadedshu


----------



## Pagode (Feb 5, 2010)

nuno_p said:


> Like i said on the other topic:
> 
> "I tried again to change registers and now i can reach 1.1v but not more than that.
> 
> ...


I used asus top 4770 signature file and it allowed me to raise voltage to 1.3v along with core clock up to 1ghz and memory 1,2ghz. Try it.


----------



## jaredpace (Feb 5, 2010)

Can RBE change the CCC Overdrive limits?  Like how ASUS 5850 & 5870 Core clock slider goes to 1200mhz.  

If so, then it would be nice to make a custom bios out of this [S3C00101.104]: http://www1.sapphiretech.com/global/lib_files/120.zip


----------



## nuno_p (Feb 5, 2010)

jaredpace said:


> Can RBE change the CCC Overdrive limits?  Like how ASUS 5850 & 5870 Core clock slider goes to 1200mhz.
> 
> If so, then it would be nice to make a custom bios out of this [S3C00101.104]: http://www1.sapphiretech.com/global/lib_files/120.zip



Yes, with rbe you can raise the limit..


----------



## BAGZZlash (Feb 5, 2010)

No, you can't. 5xx0 cards are not yet supported for signature frankensteining.


----------



## nuno_p (Feb 5, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> No, you can't. 5xx0 cards are not yet supported for signature frankensteining.



ups, sorry.
I thought that would work on all graphics cards


----------



## scamps (Feb 6, 2010)

jaredpace said:


> Can RBE change the CCC Overdrive limits?  Like how ASUS 5850 & 5870 Core clock slider goes to 1200mhz.
> 
> If so, then it would be nice to make a custom bios out of this [S3C00101.104]: http://www1.sapphiretech.com/global/lib_files/120.zip





BAGZZlash said:


> No, you can't. 5xx0 cards are not yet supported for signature frankensteining.



 öhm, but I already did it 

this bios is modified in this way:
http://www.speedshare.org/download.php?id=6515D99811

original data is this one:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/65298/ATI.HD5850.1024.091211.html

not only put the gpu-voltage to 1,225 V, the clock info 00 on 1000/1300 and clock info 04 + 05 ram on 1300 - I changed the upper limits with "method 2 - no hash" to 1201/1406
and it is accepted by CCC ... and already running well for some days


----------



## BAGZZlash (Feb 6, 2010)

scamps said:


> I changed the upper limits with "method 2 - no hash" to 1201/1406
> and it is accepted by CCC ... and already running well for some days



Method 2 - Maybe. But method 1 should definitely not be used as the overdrive data structure changed for 5xx0 BIOSes and a signature transplanting could render the BIOS inoperable.


----------



## Zíon (Feb 7, 2010)

Method 2 is definitely working for 58xx cards


----------



## The Sauce (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm trying to decide which option to use for my HIS HD5850.  If Method 2 works for all 58xx cards (is this certain?) then is there any reason to flash to a different manufacturer's (ASUS) BIOS?  The purpose of doing that is to just change the clocks anyway, right?  If this does the same thing it seems easier.  Is it also as safe though?  I probably won't go over 1.15v.  Which would you recommend?


----------



## scamps (Feb 9, 2010)

The Sauce said:


> I'm trying to decide which option to use for my HIS HD5850.  If Method 2 works for all 58xx cards (is this certain?) then is there any reason to flash to a different manufacturer's (ASUS) BIOS?  The purpose of doing that is to just change the clocks anyway, right?  If this does the same thing it seems easier.  Is it also as safe though?  I probably won't go over 1.15v.  Which would you recommend?



Actually I read of some Powercolor LCS (5870), Sapphire (5850+5870) and even one Gigabyte 5870 card where the flash did not work (clocks or voltages were not changed). But all those had no problems to flash back to their original bios. So try it - the risk is not so high.


----------



## aj28 (Feb 9, 2010)

Zíon said:


> Method 2 is definitely working for 58xx cards



That said, Method 2 does not appear to work with the Sapphire Vapor-X 5750. If I recall my (very late night) testing yesterday, Overdrive would still load and appear to be activated, but would not apply new settings, nor would it show the new limits. Reinstalled drivers several times. Reflash to original BIOS resolved the issue.

Oddly enough, GPU-Z seemed to report the card running at whatever I set the max to. By which I mean, using no modifications other than Method 2 bumping the Overdrive limit to 1Ghz, the card would load up and run 1Ghz at idle, despite the actual Overdrive panel showing stock settings and stock limits.

_(Tried Method 1 as well, but having read the thread, I realize now that it shouldn't!)_

Voltage control does not appear to work either. Any modification will cause the card not to recognize and drivers will not activate. I know the standard Sapphire 5750 uses the uP6201BQ controller, which is officially not able to be programed, though I'll have to check and see what it is on the Vapor-X when I'm home...

Would be happy to post up my original and/or modified BIOS if you'd like to look into it.

[EDIT] Damn! uP6201BQ on the Sapphire too... Call me ignorant, but if these things don't have software control, how is it that they can adjust the voltage down for PowerPlay? [/EDIT]


----------



## scamps (Feb 9, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Method 2 - Maybe. But method 1 should definitely not be used as the overdrive data structure changed for 5xx0 BIOSes and a signature transplanting could render the BIOS inoperable.





Zíon said:


> Method 2 is definitely working for 58xx cards



Zoork did post a link to a new Sapphire-5850-Bios (of January) and reported his success in tweaking and flashing:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showpost.php?p=13960935&postcount=901

Did the same: voltage to 1,225 V, clocks to 1000/1300 and clocks max settings to 1104 and 1406 with method 2. No problem incl. idle states:


----------



## CoreDuo (Feb 12, 2010)

Has anyone tried this yet on the Sapphire HD 4770? It has the non-reference arctic cooling HSF. I tried the ASUS TOP bios, but it did not take at all. I'm having BIG overclocking problems (850MHz core/860MHz RAM, still chilly at 42C and then instant crash by going any further).

Maybe this can remedy it? I'll play with it when I get home.


----------



## cbupdd (Feb 12, 2010)

CoreDuo said:


> Has anyone tried this yet on the Sapphire HD 4770? It has the non-reference arctic cooling HSF. I tried the ASUS TOP bios, but it did not take at all. I'm having BIG overclocking problems (850MHz core/860MHz RAM, still chilly at 42C and then instant crash by going any further).
> 
> Maybe this can remedy it? I'll play with it when I get home.



there's no fix 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104676


----------



## CoreDuo (Feb 13, 2010)

cbupdd said:


> there's no fix
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104676



Heh, i just now found this out >_>

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hu2pm/


----------



## cbupdd (Feb 13, 2010)

CoreDuo said:


> Heh, i just now found this out >_>
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hu2pm/



Yeah, I don't remember the limit, 850-860mhz


----------



## CoreDuo (Feb 13, 2010)

cbupdd said:


> Yeah, I don't remember the limit, 850-860mhz



Yeah 860MHz is my limit and then insta-crash.

Unfortunate, but it was given to me free anyway


----------



## The Sauce (Feb 14, 2010)

I am a little nervous about flashing with RBE and need some guidance.  I have a 5850 and I am using the MSI Unlock BIOS.  Here are the Defaults:

Default Clocks
Clock 00: 725/1000 @ 1.088v
Clock 01: 157/300 @ 0.95v
Clock 02: 550/900 @ 1.038v
Clock 03: 400/900 @1.0v
Clock 04: 400/1000 @ 1.0v
Clock 05: 550/1000 @ 1.038v
Clock 06: 157/300 @ 0.95v

Default GPU Voltage Registers
0x15: 1.0v
0x16: 1.0375v
0x17: 1.0875v
0x18: 0.95v

I want 3D clocks to set to *940/1300 @ 1.15v* (already tested).

I assume I would change *GPU Register 0x17 to 1.15v* and *Clock 00 to 940/1300*, right?  I am confused because in other posts people have said to change 0x18 for the 3D clocks, but in this BIOS that corresponds to the default value fo the 2D clock voltage.  Also, I don't have to change the Clock 00 voltage value, right?  Just the one in the GPU register section?  Is there anything else I have to do to get those settings?  I don't have a PCI card to reflash and dont want to brick this thing.


----------



## scamps (Feb 14, 2010)

it´s 0x17 for 5850 (0x18 for 5870) and only change the clocks at clock info 00
(with multimonitor setups change the ram clocks of clock infos 04 & 05 to the same value as in clock info 00)


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2010)

no love for 4870's?


----------



## The Sauce (Feb 14, 2010)

scamps said:


> it´s 0x17 for 5850 (0x18 for 5870) and only change the clocks at clock info 00
> (with multimonitor setups change the ram clocks of clock infos 04 & 05 to the same value as in clock info 00)



Just to confirm, I should not change the voltage setting under "Clock 00" - leave that alone... or do I change that too?


----------



## VuurVOS (Feb 14, 2010)

The Sauce said:


> Just to confirm, I should not change the voltage setting under "Clock 00" - leave that alone... or do I change that too?



Leave it alone. Its just a lable to display the the highest voltage state. If you change it, you can get some powerplay troubles.


----------



## Apotheosis (Feb 16, 2010)

*Having problems with my ati 5970*

Ok this is my first time using RBE and first time it worked I set my memory voltage to 1.2 volts and flashed bios and it worked, my system booted up fine and I ran benchmarks and things but my vddci was getting hot so I flashed it again at 1.15 volts and i used that setting for a week now and now that i have liquid cooling I tried flashing it at 1.25 volts and it wouldn't flash it gave me check sum error so i tried flashing stock bios and gave me another error it wouldnt let me do anything so I tried restarting my computer and it wouldnt restart so i forced a shut down and then try rebooting and it wouldnt reboot so i think my bios is corrupted and i put in a nvidia 7600 gt to get in my computer.

I try running winflash and it wont detect my ati 5970 in the 2nd pci express slot and I tryed to run atiflash to creat a bootable usb drive but atiflash gives me any error like it wont run on 64-bit. I am trying to use atiflash 3.79. Can someone tell me what I should do I am sick to my stomach, I hope I can fix this. I have my orginal bios saved on my computer i just cant access the card to flash it.


----------



## Apotheosis (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok i figured it out, i almost shat my pants. Got it fixed using atiflash.


----------



## Pagode (Feb 16, 2010)

Maximum fan speed is 89% under furmark (and over tmax as indicated on screen). Is there a way to raise it to 100% through bios? I can set it manually to 100% but I prefer full auto.


----------

